# GHRP-2 Dosing



## bigiron (Mar 17, 2012)

I've done a lot of research on this product and understand the basics:  100-300mcg, 2-4 times daily, take first thing in the morning on an empty stomach at least 15 minutes before eating, post workout, & before bedtime, etc.

Everything makes sense, but I do have one question regarding hypoglycemia.  I've read multiple claims of extreme hunger, as well as hypo side effects.  So on one side it makes sense to take before bed as that is the most optimal time for GH release, as well as its impact on sleep quality.  On the flip side, logic tells me it probably isn't the best idea to take a hypoglycemic product on an empty stomach before bed??

Should this be a concern and does anybody have a specific "nighttime" protocol on how they dose this?


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Mar 17, 2012)

I believe your not suppose to eat carbs so do a no carb shake .


----------



## Imosted (Mar 17, 2012)

You wouldnt get hypo from GHRP 2 or 6.
 I was on 6 for a lil while and was eating like a mofo, started 2 last week and it seems like it is much easier to control the hunger.
I do my night shot, wait about 20 minutes, have a protein shake and than go to sleep.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 18, 2012)

The hunger comes from the release of ghrelin.  GHRP 6 is the only GHRP that affects me personally this way, but some users experience a hunger increase on GHRP-2 as well.  If that is something you wish to avoid, Ipam would be your best bet.

Hypoglycemia is not an issue with any of the GHRP's.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hypoglycemia is not an issue with any of the GHRP's.  

Hunger onsets due to the release of ghrelin.  GHRP-6 is the only one that personally effects me in the manner, however some users experience it with 2 as well.  If this is a concern, Ipam is going to be what you will want to use.  And all GHRP's should be coupled with Mod GRF (cjc-1295 w/out dac) to get the most out of your peptide experience.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 18, 2012)

I get very hungry on GHRP 2 only when I go above the saturation dose to 200 mcg


----------



## MaxEarn (Apr 14, 2012)

I am experimenting with Ipam and 2, no hunger issues at saturation level 100mcg. I did get some 6 to force hunger later. I am a good eater, just not hungry that often and have always got full fast, unless I am drinking alcohol, then it's the opposite.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Apr 14, 2012)

I do 200 mcg's of 6 or 2 and I get hungry as hell I eat all day and stay pretty trim! I have never had any problems except I feel like a pig while on!


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 14, 2012)

The hunger issuse only last for 2 weeks max on me.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 15, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> The hunger issuse only last for 2 weeks max on me.



Yeah for me as well. With ghrp-2 anyways. 
I stack ghrp-2 with cjc1295 for optimum results. 
I like the ghrp-2 at 200-300mcgx3 and cjc @100mcgx3 myself.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 15, 2012)

You get use to it.  I love using it at night.  It has a leaning effect. I've never awoken hypoglycemic or felt hypo on going to bed.  What happens is your body releases GH and that in turn releases IGF1 and other somatomedins.  The IGFs are insulin like nd bind the insulin receptor a little bit so you can feel hypo. The IGF-1 also opens up the cells amino acid transporters and also facilitates lipid metabolism especially in the absence of carbs and fats. So if you take it before bed on and empty stomach you facilitate some anabolism through amino acid transport and fat mobilization for energy and a leaning effect as fat is mobilized and shuttled into cells as a carbon source for energy. If you want to use it for growth eat 20 minutes after a dose.  The body is naturally geared to release gherelin as you get hungry.  gherelin is like GHRPs.  The ghrelin spike causes GH release and the subsequent IFG-1 secretion.  You are compelled to eat releasing an insulin spike and that sets up an anabolic trifecta so to speak,  You have IGF-1 and insulin at work helping to shuttle nutrients into your cells and lipid mobilization via IGF-1.  What you are doing with GHRPs is essentially the same thing but if you want leaning eat nothing but protein after your dose.  If you want more anabolism eat 20 min later and you get the insulin release and anabolic qualities it brings.  



bigiron said:


> I've done a lot of research on this product and understand the basics:  100-300mcg, 2-4 times daily, take first thing in the morning on an empty stomach at least 15 minutes before eating, post workout, & before bedtime, etc.
> 
> Everything makes sense, but I do have one question regarding hypoglycemia.  I've read multiple claims of extreme hunger, as well as hypo side effects.  So on one side it makes sense to take before bed as that is the most optimal time for GH release, as well as its impact on sleep quality.  On the flip side, logic tells me it probably isn't the best idea to take a hypoglycemic product on an empty stomach before bed??
> 
> Should this be a concern and does anybody have a specific "nighttime" protocol on how they dose this?


----------

